# Any sources for NOS '80s Nissan parts?



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Any one know where I could track down NOS Nissan parts for '87 and '88 and '89 and '90 Sentras? B12 NOS parts? E16S and GA16i?

Various parts sought.

VCM air filter would be nice starting part: 16860-33M17


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's limited in what they have, but the prices are great on what they do have:

OEM Surplus Homepage

and their other site:

OEM Surplus Homepage


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Yes, Norm is great. Have purchased various items over the years from him. All were perfect NOS and bargains. Was wondering about other places and clubs and folks who have NOS. Contacted Beck-Arnley in Smyrna about the VCM air filters, but they said they wouldn't be able to produce without at least a 1000 order. 

I see we're in the same neck of the woods. Ever go over to Richmond's AACA car show? or New Kent Winery's Classics on the Green show? Or Fredericksburg's AACA car show? Been to the new Dominion Raceway?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, none of them. Went to the International Auto Show in Richmond last month. Been a little busy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Car Guy
No wonder you can never find that part, looks like it only applied to one year of Sentra models. Anyway good luck in your continuing search. Thought you might find this to be a useful tool for finding parts

http://nissan4u.com/parts/sentra/


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Quad, thanks! That link has the best model chart data (once drilled down). Encyclopedic.

On the VCM air filter quest, reached out to a couple folks who were hosting a meet at Nissan's HQ. The folks were helpful and had contacts inside Nissan, whom they contacted. Got much info on the air filter availability status via several internal systems, which was cool; but, then, just when further progress might have been possible, communications stopped; and, wasn't able to go direct with Nissan (everything was indirect); had a couple of focus questions still that I thought would be resolving; but, things came up short ... and never got the original manufacturer (who might have had some collecting dust and would have had the specs to build some).

Also, found some FB and Ebay places (all latino) that are into the B12 series and purport to have parts; but, no responses.

Beck-Arnley had indicated 30k of the cars were built (the given configuration). But, on the couple occasions I've contacted them (on differing topics), they are helpful at the beginning and then not thereafter. Just fade away, when progress is in view.

Both N and BA have the info in their systems, but can't get it resolved. Initial progress, then radio silence.

Been searching for some N clubs, hoping to find someone who has 1 or 2 on a shelf that were never used. No luck there, yet.

There is a local non-N dealer (domestic) who has a trove of old Saturn stock, but no one knows about them because they changed brands when Saturn went defunct. They had the option to return the stock or keep it, and they just held on to it. So, with thousands of N dealers out there and leftover warehouse storage items, still hoping to track them down.

Went to the largest AACA show in Hershey, where hundreds of vendors sell; not one Nissan vendor. Not one Datsun vendor.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help CarGuy. Sorry to hear you still haven't had any luck finding a source.
Additional thing I liked about their site is that when you click on the part numbers it shows all of the other Nissan model applications for the same part. Something I find useful as the dealers here seem to charge more for parts depending upon the model. The more expensive the model the higher the price for the part.


----------



## 420_ibs (Dec 17, 2018)

Oil in distributor? The shaft seal is next to impossible to find.this site has them I did mine. quality is great. Oil Seal, Hitachi Ignition Distributor for Nissan (Regular) Counter Clock-wise Ref# B2131-01M00


----------

